# Hey everyone- I need a bit of help.



## C59232 (Jun 16, 2018)

So I've been wanting to adopt a cat for a while now but haven't gotten the chance for a few reasons. My grandparents cook for a small family-run store on Friday - Sunday. During these times, my kitchen and downstairs usually have a lot of foot traffic and food lying around. Some of it include barbecue meat, pastries, and spices. My sliding glass door is also open for the majority of the day, which scares me. My plan is to supervise and keep the cat mostly upstairs, especially on the weekend. During times where I can't, I was thinking of having cat repellent on the sides of the kitchen to hopefully prevent the cat from wandering in, since that's the only place that it could get potentially injured. Would this be sufficient or should I just refrain from getting a cat? I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It sounds like almost a full-time job just watching out for the cat, too many dangers. And what is cat repellant??? I think you should wait until circumstances wait.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I used a screen door inside my house - to keep my cat out of my bedroom. Allergy troubles, and the cat insisted on sleeping on my pillow.  Screen door worked well.

Having a cat in the kitchen whee one is preparing food for public consumption is not gonig to fly. You'll end up with the health dept jumping on you, so the cat must simply not have access to that space. At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cats are naturally curious to the point if you try to segregate them from an area it only fuels their curiosity more. Unless you can have the upstairs shut off from the downstairs it isn't reasonable to expect a cat not to go there. I'd wait. Cats get stressed over these things lol


----------

